# with a special mention for



## Gül Reçeli

Hello 

How can I say "with a special mention for xxxx" in Turkish please?

 Teşekkür ederim


----------



## Eline0909

The whole sentence please. Otherwise it is difficult to understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Gül Reçeli

I would like to dedicate a video to one of my friends and say "here is my new video, with a special mention for Didem"


----------



## Eline0909

If you mean "devoted to Didem", then you could say:

Didim´e adanmış vidyom burda.

adamak= devote


----------



## Gül Reçeli

Ok thank you


----------



## peptidoglycan

Eline'ye katılıyorum.

Didem'e adanmış yeni videom burada.


----------



## Gül Reçeli

Teşekkürler


----------



## Black4blue

Eline0909 said:


> If you mean "devoted to Didem", then you could say:
> 
> Didim´e adanmış vidyom burda.
> 
> adamak= devote


 
Vidyo is wrong. Video is correct.


----------



## Gül Reçeli

Teşekkür ederim Black4blue


----------



## Rallino

You can use "adanmış" as _Eline0909_ said, but I, normally, wouldn't put it that way.

If it is you who prepared the video and devoted it to Didem, then:

Here is my new video, with a special mention for Didem = 
Either:_ İşte Didem'e *adadığım *video._
Or: _İşte Didem'e *adamış olduğum* video._

These two sound much more natural to me.

By the way, with "with special mention", do you mean "with special _thanks_" ? Because that's the way I had interpreted it, before reading the other posts, and that's a completely different thing.


----------



## Eline0909

@Rallino

It is just a question of taste. You can put the sentence in different ways and they would mean more or less the same thing.

Some another versions:

_Didem'e adadığım video işte burada= işte Didem'e adadığım video burada=işte benim Didem´e adamış olduğum video_


_You see, we can continue forever and these alternatives sound at least as natural as your alternatives._


----------



## Rallino

Eline0909 said:


> @Rallino
> 
> It is just a question of taste. You can put the sentence in different ways and they would mean more or less the same thing.



Exactly. I didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Gül Reçeli

thanks to both of you for your help,

Rallino "with special _thanks_", yes this is what I meant


----------

